# How to protect rear window trim?



## LSxSWAPS (Jun 22, 2016)

As many people know, the trim fading from sunlight is a common issue on modern goats. My car was garaged its whole life but I am now forced to leave it outside. I need a recommendation for a dressing to put over the trim to protect it. What do ya'll use? Thanks a lot.


----------

